# Deluge gives various errors



## unixlearn (Dec 12, 2012)

trying to open deluge gives

```
$ deluge
[ERROR   ] 11:42:30 ui:168 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so: Undefined symbol "pth_read"
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge-1.3.5-py2.7.egg/deluge/ui/ui.py", line 149, in __init__
    from deluge.ui.gtkui.gtkui import GtkUI
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge-1.3.5-py2.7.egg/deluge/ui/gtkui/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
    from gtkui import start
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge-1.3.5-py2.7.egg/deluge/ui/gtkui/gtkui.py", line 42, in <module>
    reactor = gtk2reactor.install()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py", line 95, in install
    reactor = Gtk2Reactor(useGtk)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py", line 67, in __init__
    import gtk as _gtk
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 40, in <module>
    from gtk import _gtk
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so: Undefined symbol "pth_read"
[ERROR   ] 11:42:30 ui:169 There was an error whilst launching the request UI: gtk
[ERROR   ] 11:42:30 ui:170 Look at the traceback above for more information.
```


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 25, 2012)

Perhaps resetting the default port can be troubleshoot it:

`# cd /usr/ports/lang/python27 && make rmconfig`

Then, install it again:

`# make clean build deinstall install`


----------

